# Installation plusieurs qui quittent inopinement



## artika47 (17 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Avant de decrire mon probleme , excusez moi si je ne suis pas dans la bonne partie de ce forum.
Voila je suis tout nouveau dans le monde MAC car cela fait plus de 10 ans que je suis sur pc et ça y est je voudrais m'attacher au MAC. Bref!
J'ai acheté un mac d'occasion voici la config:
powerpc g4 533Mhz
512 Mo de Ram
80Go de disque dur

Voila mon probleme, j'ai tout mis à jour jusqu'a 10.4.11, et lorsque j'ouvre certaines images .dmg je n'arrive pas à les installer , je m'explique, je les ouvre là ça marche mais lorsque j'essaye de l'installer , l'installation quitte inopinement.
J'ai essayé d'installer iwork j'arrive au menu apres l'avoir ouvert et lorsque je clique sur installer iwork en .mpkg il quitte inopinement.

Je voudrais que vous m'éclairez sur un point , avant lorsque je faisais la mise a jour je l'ai laissé sur 1 mars 1970 puis je l'ai mis a jour , et apres j'ai rereglé l'heure a normal pour installer iwork, est-ce que c un probleme d'heure ?

Sinon j'ai déja enlever les .plist et une reparation des autorisations mais rien ne marche , apparemment tout fonctionne bien alors que ça n'est pas le cas.

Et aussi j'ai essayé de lancer onyx mais pareil l'installation quitte inopinement.

Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plait ?


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2010)

la version d'iWork est une version d'essai ? Si oui, est-ce que vous avez vérifié que cette version peut être installée sur votre système. Vérifiez le système requis.


----------



## artika47 (17 Novembre 2010)

Oui j'ai verifié , cela devrait fonctionner et oui c'est une version d'essai


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2010)

et la mise à jour du système, vous l'avez faite après réinitialisation du disque dur ou vous avez récupéré le système de l'utilisateur précédent ?


----------



## artika47 (17 Novembre 2010)

En fait il me l'a comme remis a neuf , il a reinstallé MAC OS X 10.4 et donc apres j'ai tout mis a jour.


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2010)

et vous avez pris la combo pour la mise à jour ? vous rencontrez le problème avec beaucoup d'applications ? parce que si c'est le cas, ça vaut peut-être la peine de recommencer : formater le disque dur à partir du DVD.


----------



## artika47 (17 Novembre 2010)

Et bien j'ai pris la mise à jour par rapport à mettre à jour du menu pomme et c'est comme ça que j'ai mis à jour 10.4 à 10.4.11

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------

ah oui j'ai oublié avec les .pkg et .mpkg ça quitte inopinement sinon les autres ça marche


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2010)

à votre place, je testerais sur une autre session, juste pour voir. Si ça fonctionne pas non plus, je réinstallerais la version 10.4.4. J'essaierais d'installer une application à partir d'un paquet dmg ou mpkg (une appli qui supporte 10.4). Si ça fonctionne vous allez chercher la combo ici 
http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_OS_X_10_4_11_Combo_Update__PPC_
et vous faîtes la mise à jour.


----------



## artika47 (17 Novembre 2010)

comment ça une autre session ? Désolé mais je suis débutant et je n'ai pas trop compri, vous parlez de creer un autre compte ? Une session d'utilisateur ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Novembre 2010)

ouaip


----------



## artika47 (17 Novembre 2010)

j'ai essayé en créant un nouveau compte qui avait aussi les droits administrateur mais pareil , le probleme reste la


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Novembre 2010)

tu devrais booter sur le DVD et réparer les autorisations de disques pour voir. Sinon après c'est de procéder à un re-formatage


----------



## artika47 (17 Novembre 2010)

Le probleme c'est que je n'ai pas le DVD de Mac os x 10.4 puisque je l'ai acheté d'occasion à moins que je le demande à mon revendeur .


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Novembre 2010)

Et bien ça c'est pas normal on n'achète as une machine sans le DVD système. Le revendeur doit te donner ce DVD il est un élément principal de la machine. C'est comme une voiture sans volant....


----------



## artika47 (17 Novembre 2010)

Ok je lui demanderai mais sinon y a rien à faire ?


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Et bien ça c'est pas normal on n'achète as une machine sans le DVD système. Le revendeur doit te donner ce DVD il est un élément principal de la machine. C'est comme une voiture sans volant....


+1. 
Il faut impérativement un DVD ! Soit vous avez un DVD gris de 10.4, mais peut-être que ce sera une version antérieure (10.3 ?), soit il vous vend le DVD noir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------




artika47 a dit:


> Ok je lui demanderai mais sinon y a rien à faire ?


ben non, si vous n'avez pas les outils pour réparer, y a pas grand chose à faire. A mon avis, vous avez fait les manip' de bases sans le DVD. Si ça marche pas, je vois pas d'autre option.


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Novembre 2010)

artika47 a dit:


> Ok je lui demanderai mais sinon y a rien à faire ?



Ben comment dire: Le DVD système c'est l'eau qui fait tourner le moulin  Sans lui point de salut s'il y a un engrenage qui coince... ce qui à l'air d'être ton cas.


----------



## artika47 (17 Novembre 2010)

D'accord , bon ben alors merci de vos réponses je vais essayer de recuperer le dvd et de le reparer sinon de le reformater pour le reinstaller


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Novembre 2010)

Assures toi qu'il te donne le bon DVD

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h08 ----------

as-tu déjà essayé de réparer les permissions de disques via l'utilitaire de disque? ( Si celui-ci se lance ) il se trouve dans le dossier Utilitaires


----------



## artika47 (17 Novembre 2010)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fais , j'ai cliqué sur mon disque dur et j'ai fais les autorisations


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Novembre 2010)

as-tu vériifié si le disque avait besoin lui aussi d'être réparer ( via l'utilitaire de disque) pour la combo tu as pris la bonne version du .pkg ( version PPC) celle-ci http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_OS_X_10_4_11_Combo_Update__PPC_&locale=fr_FR


----------

